# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  TẠO Form Email Php

## 513minh89

Thư cho utbinh : [email protected] - [email protected] - 
[email protected]
Trang Proxy hay nhất : http://www.surf24h.com/index.php 
Download các bài viết của utbinh : http://download298.mediafire.com/jttwyx2sno2g/igudbfwwyxg/downloadutbinh.docHost Free : http://www.mediafire.com - http://www.box.net
Tạo Forums : http://www.makeforum.org/home.php 
Host Free Hình – Video : http://photobucket.com 
Trang Web Favorites : http://www.trangnhat.net 
Host Free FTP và Upload Folder tạo Web : http://www.110mb.com
Soft WinAVI Convert VCD/DVD hay nhất : http://download220.mediafire.com/zcghz20xiuxg/uzlmqhiyd0n/WinAVIConveter8.0+Final.rar
Vào : http://xalo.vn/ > Nhập : utbinh > Sẽ hiện ra tất cả các bài viết của utbinh.Tìm Tìm Serial&Key : http://serials.ws/index.php - http://keygen.us/
Host Free 5GB , Download Unlimited : http://www.4shared.com/
LINKS FRONT PAGE 2003 UTBINH BIÊN SOẠN 
http://www.4shared.com/file/46255440/67f30a24/FRONT_PAGE_2003_Links_45_Bai_viet_cua_utbinh.html
Trang Web thực tập Dreamweaver ngày 9.2.2008 : http://utbinh.com/website090208/index.html
Cần tạo Blog , bạn vào đây có đủ tài liệu tham khảo chi tiết : http://vn.myblog.yahoo.com/thuthuat-blog
http://www.thuthuatblog.com/
và đọc tất cả bài viết của Đào văn Nhân : http://feeds.feedburner.com/ThuThuatBlog
Các Trang chia Sẻ trực tuyến : http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?
Liên hệ : http://www.thuthuatblog.com/2007/12/lin-h-vi-th-thut-blog.html
Trang web dạy Thiết kế Web rất hay và chi tiết : http://thegioiweb.vn/?lang=vn
Bạn muốn Tạo Form php ? Vào Google.com.vn nhập : what is form php . Sẽ ra những trang Web hướng dẫn bạn tạo Form . Ví dụ : http://www.tizag.com/htmlT/forms.php
Thanh hải dạy Vi Tính rất kỷ , nên vào trang nầy để tự học : http://www.thanhhai.com/modules/news/
NGÀY 10.5.2008 :
14.TẠO FORM EMAIL PHP .
<center><img src=http://utbinh.com/MAY08/100508/FormEmailPHP.jpg></center>

http://utbinh.com/MAY08/100508/FormEmailPHP.jpg
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/100508/FormEmailPHP.doc
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/100508/FormEmailPHP.pdf
DOC 893 KB – PDF 1.06 MB – JPG 765 KB .
Kết quả thực tập :
http://www.contactify.com/9cd8e
http://utbinh.com/ykien/goithu.php
Tạo Blog 360Plus , hướng dẫn rất chi tiết 3.07 MB :
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/100508/BLOG360PLUS.doc
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/100508/BLOG360PLUS.pdf
Chèn Form vào Blog – web : 
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/100508/ChenFormvaoBlogWeb.doc
Tìm hiểu Font Thư Pháp 343 KB :
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/100508/FontThuPhap.doc
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/100508/Formmail.doc
Các Lệnh HTML tạo Form 156 KB :
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/100508/LenhHTML.doc
Links E- BOOK của utbinh soạn và sưu tầm 125 KB :
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/100508/LINKS E-BOOK UTBINH 10.5.2008.doc
Lnks 34 Bài viết Dreamweaver 8 của utbinh soạn :
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/100508/Links34BaiDREAWEAVER8.doc
Hướng dẫn tạo Form 252 KB :
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/100508/TaoForm.doc
Xử Lý Ảnh bị Tối 1 phần và toàn phần 467 KB :
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/100508/XuLyAnhToi.doc
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/100508/XuLyAnhToi.pdf
Trang Web hướng dẫn PHP của Thanh hải rất chi tiết 99 KB :
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/100508/THANHHAIPHP.doc
Tạo Form Email của Thanh Hải 149 KB :
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/100508/TaoFormMail.doc
Download 34 bài viết Dreamweaver của utbinh trên 4shared ngày 10.5.2008 :
http://www.4shared.com/file/46943248/1f69780b/Links34BaiDREAWEAVER8.html
Nên vào Trang nầy để tự học : http://www.thanhhai.com/modules/news/
Trang web hay : http://www.hunglandesign.com/?p=24
Đọc BLOG của đạo Diễn SONG CHI : http://blog.360.yahoo.com/blog-xHHl4WUidKhoJ3Ce.agDycCVSA--?cq=1
Links Tổng Hợp các Trang Web : http://www.allmyfaves.com/
LINKS FRONT PAGE 2003 UTBINH BIÊN SOẠN 
http://www.4shared.com/file/46255440/67f30a24/FRONT_PAGE_2003_Links_45_Bai_viet_cua_utbinh.html
Links và hướng dẫn sử dụng IDM 11 Build 5 Full 4.04 MB : http://www.4shared.com/file/46329032/f21fe51e/IDM511.html
Thế giới HOSTING : http://www.hosting.net.vn/
Thế Giới WEB : http://thegioiweb.vn/default.aspx
Download : Làm quen với môi trường Photoshop CS , file PDF 2.05 MB : http://www.3c.com.vn/Uploaded/huyenctt/Ebook_0926/PhotoshopCS2/chuong1.rar
Trang Web phổ biến các bài học CNTT : 
http://www.thuvien-it.net/library/Home/Thuvien/tinhoc/?act=3&lv=3
Trang Web Tin Học hay : http://vietcntt.com/news/index.php
Links Download Windows Vista Bài Viết ngôn ngữ VN , 9.88 MB :
http://www.box.net/index.php?rm=box_download_shared_file&file_id=f_14  6840542&shared_name=d17o3dwkkk
*Chinh phục Word 2007* 
*http://www.quantrimang.com/view.asp?Cat_ID=20&Cat_Sub_ID=1&news_id=39069*


Thư cho utbinh : [email protected] - [email protected] - 
[email protected]
Trang Proxy hay nhất : http://www.surf24h.com/index.php 
Download các bài viết của utbinh : http://download298.mediafire.com/jttwyx2sno2g/igudbfwwyxg/downloadutbinh.docHost Free : http://www.mediafire.com - http://www.box.net
Tạo Forums : http://www.makeforum.org/home.php 
Host Free Hình – Video : http://photobucket.com 
Trang Web Favorites : http://www.trangnhat.net 
Host Free FTP và Upload Folder tạo Web : http://www.110mb.com
Soft WinAVI Convert VCD/DVD hay nhất : http://download220.mediafire.com/zcghz20xiuxg/uzlmqhiyd0n/WinAVIConveter8.0+Final.rar
Vào : http://xalo.vn/ > Nhập : utbinh > Sẽ hiện ra tất cả các bài viết của utbinh.Tìm Tìm Serial&Key : http://serials.ws/index.php - http://keygen.us/
Host Free 5GB , Download Unlimited : http://www.4shared.com/
LINKS FRONT PAGE 2003 UTBINH BIÊN SOẠN 
http://www.4shared.com/file/46255440/67f30a24/FRONT_PAGE_2003_Links_45_Bai_viet_cua_utbinh.html
Trang Web thực tập Dreamweaver ngày 9.2.2008 : http://utbinh.com/website090208/index.html
Utbinh vừa tạo BLOG 360PLUS ngày 7.5.2008 , rất mạnh và đẹp , thử Upload 60 Trang đã thành công , chưa Text Hình upload một lần trên 50 Hình : 
http://vn.myblog.yahoo.com/designutbinh
NGÀY 8.5.2008 :
5.MICROSOFT ACCESS 2007 : RELATIONSHIPS TẠO QUAN HỆ BẢNG .
<center><img src=http://utbinh.com/MAY08/080508/ACCESS5.jpg></center>

http://utbinh.com/MAY08/080508/ACCESS5.jpg
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/080508/ACCESS5.doc
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/080508/ACCESS5.pdf
Doc 577 kb – Pdf 6287 kb – Jpg 699 kb .
Đọc tài liệu hướng dẫn của hảng Microsoft 305 KB :
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/080508/TableRelationships.doc
Đọc Hỏi đáp liên quan bài viết Relationships 73 KB :
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/080508/HoiDapAccess.doc
FAVORITE LINKS của utbinh 5.2008 :
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/080508/LINKSTHANG5NAM2008.doc
TUẦN BÁO TIN HỌC 35 1.75 MB :
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/080508/TBTH35.doc
Những cô gái lắm chiêu dụ dổ tuyệt chiêu 161 KB : 
http://utbinh.com/MAY08/080508/CogaiLamChieu.doc
Links Tổng Hợp các Trang Web : http://www.allmyfaves.com/
LINKS FRONT PAGE 2003 UTBINH BIÊN SOẠN 
http://www.4shared.com/file/46255440/67f30a24/FRONT_PAGE_2003_Links_45_Bai_viet_cua_utbinh.html
Links và hướng dẫn sử dụng IDM 11 Build 5 Full 4.04 MB : http://www.4shared.com/file/46329032/f21fe51e/IDM511.html
Thế giới HOSTING : http://www.hosting.net.vn/
Thế Giới WEB : http://thegioiweb.vn/default.aspx
Download : Làm quen với môi trường Photoshop CS , file PDF 2.05 MB : http://www.3c.com.vn/Uploaded/huyenctt/Ebook_0926/PhotoshopCS2/chuong1.rar
Trang Web phổ biến các bài học CNTT : 
http://www.thuvien-it.net/library/Home/Thuvien/tinhoc/?act=3&lv=3
Trang Web Tin Học hay : http://vietcntt.com/news/index.php
Links Download Windows Vista Bài Viết ngôn ngữ VN , 9.88 MB :
http://www.box.net/index.php?rm=box_download_shared_file&file_id=f_14  6840542&shared_name=d17o3dwkkk
*Chinh phục Word 2007* 
*http://www.quantrimang.com/view.asp?Cat_ID=20&Cat_Sub_ID=1&news_id=39069*

----------

